# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Does anyone know what type of frog (might be a toad) this is?

## mjan456

Two days ago me and my brother were out hiking for a while, then I saw a frog and I asked my brother to make sure it does not move, and that I was going to keep it as a pet.  I caught him, brought it to my home, and made a terrarium for it.  I just have one question: Does anyone know what type of frog it is?

Here is a video of the frog, its name is Frank by the way: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqNIMC3tuY4

some other info: 


I found it in MassachusettsIt was found near a small stream 

Anyone can ask me other questions about the frog.

Thanks in advance.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Xavier

Green frog. (Lithobates clamitans) They have identical care to Leopard frogs (Lithobates pipiens and sphenocephalus) and Bullfrogs (Lithobates catesbeianus) except on a smaller scale from bullfrogs, but a larger scale than leopard frogs. UVB is important, as are candian night-crawlers, dubia roaches, and dusted crickets. Hope this helps!  :Smile:

----------


## mjan456

> Green frog. (Lithobates clamitans) They have identical care to Leopard frogs (Lithobates pipiens and sphenocephalus) and Bullfrogs (Lithobates catesbeianus) except on a smaller scale from bullfrogs, but a larger scale than leopard frogs. UVB is important, as are candian night-crawlers, dubia roaches, and dusted crickets. Hope this helps!


Thank you, I've had a smaller green frog before but I had no clue this was a green frog too  :Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

> Thank you, I've had a smaller green frog before but I had no clue this was a green frog too


Yes, these frogs show a large amount of differences between individuals in the same location. One way to identify Green frogs is that unlike Bullfrogs, the Green frogs still have dorsal-lateral ridges, and unlike the Leopard frogs, they only extend down a small bit down the side, and end about halfway down the sides. Males will also have large typhanums  (ears, also misspelled that probably) and females will have dramatically smaller ones in comparison

----------

